# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part Time Optometrist - Part-time Optometrist needed at a well-established, full-scop

## MichaelGuessford

*Well-established, full-scope Optometry practice in Lincoln, NE needs a part-time Optometrist  Hourly pay and incentive pay per exam + benefits!*
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

Practice full-scope Optometry2 locations - 2 miles apartMyopia control and ocular disease co-managementLASIK and cataract pre- and post-op careContact Lens & Specialty Lens fittingsPatient volume: 14-18/day or 2-3/hourGenerally see ages 4 and up - interest in treating children under 4 welcome but not requiredSchedule is very flexible - may include 1-2 Saturday mornings per monthEHR  AcuityLogic
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

Staff does medical history and retinal photosRetinal Camera, AutorefractorCompensation: hourly pay + incentive pay per examPay is based on experienceBenefits include: paid vacation, paid holidays, licensing, possibility of CE reimbursementW-2 Employee
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctor of Optometry degree (O.D.)Prefer existing license to practice in NEExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: NE-KM-4551-1222
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

